# Muscle wasting "solution"



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I was going over an old thread in this section where someone mentioned that their 10 yo was loosing muscle mass in the hindquarters. I thought I'd share a tip I got from the chiropractor.. 

He indicated this was due to the back problems and that a massage working down the spine toward the hips would help as would massaging the hind legs themselves. It really does help Barker the Elder a lot so I thought I'd pass it on. So does, of course, the chiropractic. Since we stopped by early yesterday morning, she has had not one fecal incontenence issue in the house, enjoyed visiting the horse (she always enjoys visiting the horse!), and happily walked completely around one block. This is good. She has had days when we don't get around that block.

The light massage you can do yourself. The price is right.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

That's a great tip. 

To support the muscles and the immune system, whey protein, or the similar products can also be fed.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Mas has muscle loss in his hindend (wonder if that was one of my posts you were refering to). His vet highly recommends massage therapy and showed me how to do it. I agree that it is quite effective. 

2 weeks ago the vet tried tried a technique (new to me) Theraputic Ultrasound. We go back for a second treatment this afternoon. Only downfall is that he had to shave a significant portion of Mas's thigh for the ultrasound to be effective









I am also going to ask for a referal for chiro while I am there.


----------

